# Red Wing Hunter Refinish



## scott30415 (Jul 19, 2017)

This is my first total refinish of a bow. There have been some lessons learned, but I look forward to doing it again. This is a 55# AMF Red Wing Hunter. The only thing wrong with it was few cosmetic blemishes, deep scratches etc. It was and is a good shooter. I know the original Bob Lee Red Wings and pre-AMF are more desirable but this is still a sweet shooter and easy on the eyes in my opinion. I have some things to finish but I wanted to share the progress, I am surprised at how it is turning out after 2 coats of Helmsman Spar Satin Finish.


----------



## Clipper (Jul 19, 2017)

I love those old bows and use a Browning Wasp 56" recurve for my tree stand-pop up blind bow.  Your Red Wing is looking good.


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 19, 2017)

Some before and after of the same areas


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 19, 2017)

Some more before and after areas.


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 19, 2017)

Riser and tips, the tips we're pretty ragged and yellowing before.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jul 19, 2017)

That's sweet.


----------



## scott30415 (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't know if it's the difference in the finish which was a clear satin versus the factory finish or the natural ageing of the bow. But the Helmsman Spar Urethane has a different tone to it. The Glass came out darker and the wood more tan than dark brown.


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 20, 2017)

That's great to bring an old bow back to life.  Great job, it looks good enough for a deer, hog, or squirrel!


----------

